# Star Beetle Bug Solo Cat



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I had this made by Custom Inflatables (tseeker.com). It is 44" wide, 15" diameter tubes, 14" compartment width, 10' long. I had it made specifically for paddling the rivers around us during low water years. It is really fun! I'll be taking from Westbank to South Canyon tonight- look for it!

I bought it to paddle when my wife is in her IK as I have been a (big) cat boater for years. It is very stable side-to side but will definitely dumptruck if I don't keep my weight forward. I plan to add a small PVC frame so I can carry a little weight and to block some of the waves that land in my lap. It looks like the Star has a "ramp" up front for that. I like the 10' length, 8' 6" seems a little too small to carry anything.

Compared to paddling IK's, it punches waves instead of going over. It takes work to keep forward momentum when larger waves hit me in the chest. That said, I did go THROUGH the giant hole in S.O.B. in Split Mountain at 20K and came out the other side!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The Star cat ducky thing looks super sweet! I know Star's been around for a while. I think all their boats are PVC. 

Gremlin, your homemade version looks fun too.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had 7 Stars over the years and got more than good service out of all of them. There was a time in the late 90s when they used a problematic glue that would let go before its time, but that was all fixed by the early 2000s. I also had an I-Beam floor on a 16' self bailer that popped the beams but the dropstitch floor that replaced it has been without issues. I think the boat you are looking at has a stretched floor like a bucket boat. I had one of their 14.5' Sport Bugs with that type of floor and it was great!


----------



## Bwick84 (Apr 4, 2017)

We have one and really like it. It is usually the most used IK, especially for beginners because it's so stable. The only time it's not stable is in a big hole. I have definitely been flipped backwards before because your weight is fairly far back. One difference between Gremlin's and this is the Star definitely stays on top of the water.

Here's a little video on the John Day last year taking my then 4 year old daughter down Homestead rapid (the second boat). It's a lot easier to maneuver without a child sitting on your lap.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWPcGr5nOdk


----------

